# Компьютерные технологии > В помощь системному администратору >  модифицированный червь

## alexr66

Здравствуйте!!!
У меня в локальной сети юзеры постоянно где то подцепляют вирус. Nod стоит на сервере и он мне отправляет письма об угрозах заражения. Я проверяю эти компы кьюритом по сети он ничего не находит. Но постоянно приходит такое сообщение: C:\WINDOWS\System32\agkkjlkf.kz заражен модифицированный Win32/Conficker.X червь.      Путь часто разный но сообщение: "заражен модифицированный Win32/Conficker.X червь" одинаково. Подскажите как с этим бороться?

----------


## Linjan

http://tinyurl.com/33dz59f
При проверке по сети система может запрещать доступ к некоторым файлам. Пройдитесь по симптомам конфицкера, установите необходимые заплатки.

----------


## alexr66

Ничего полезного для удаления этой проблемы тут нет

----------


## Cheechako

http://virusinfo.info/archive/index.php/t-37079.html / "http://www.hardforum.ru/t22981/" - но для начала найти и уничтожить вручную, DrWeb (да и Kaspersky) часто не видит того, что лежит под носом. Неплохо отключить на компьютерах автостарт для flash/SD, чтобы уменьшить возможность распространения всякой заразы.

----------


## alexr66

Nod показывает ссылку на этот вирус когда найти пытаюсь его по указанному ноддом пути - его нет. но потом он появляется на другом компе.

----------


## Cheechako

> ...по указанному ноддом пути - его нет. но потом он появляется на другом компе...


Совершенно верно, вирус не так прост ;)
Принцип его действия и увлекательные истории борьбы есть, например, здесь.
С полгода назад сам потерял едва не целый день на его истребление на заражённых компьютерах :((предполагаю, что добрые люди на flash'е принесли).

----------


## alexr66

нод похоже его удаляет с одного компа в сети он по сети в другой ломится. вот и получается что он может бесконечно так бегать. Еще у на с в сети на единицах машин стоит авира. она сообщений  вообще никаких не пишет о заражении

----------


## Cheechako

Есть подозрение, что NOD его не способен устранить, только видит :)
С Avir'а вопрос сложный, 10-я версия вроде работает хорошо.

----------


## alexr66

Так если бы нод не мог устранить его он бы лежал физически на диске

_Добавлено через 1 минуту 31 секунду_
Модуль Защита в режиме реального времени - Предупреждение об угрозе на 11111:  C:\Documents and Settings\NetworkService\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\MJ4V6XA9\efghhddf[1].png заражен модифицированный Win32/Conficker.X червь.
12.07.2010 14:58:44 - Модуль Защита в режиме реального времени - Предупреждение об угрозе на 11111:  C:\WINDOWS\system32\x заражен модифицированный Win32/Conficker.X червь.

----------


## Vitaminya

http://www.vashmaster.ru/informaciya/news/news36.php

конфикер давно уже не проблема

----------


## Cheechako

> Предупреждение об угрозе...


 и устранение вещи разные :)
 При установленных update'ах "просачиваться" в систему из "\Temporary Internet Files\..." ничего не должно, логично предположить о "блуждании" вируса по сети, и/или патологической непособности данного антивируса устранить заражение.

----------


## alexr66

> Vitaminya


 Я имел ввиду как из сети его удалить а не с рабочей машины

----------


## Vitaminya

я наверное чтот не понимаю, ставь обновления на машинах лечи их, он в сети самостоятельно в витых парах не живёт %)

----------


## Slater

> Я имел ввиду как из сети его удалить а не с рабочей машины


а если временно отключить сеть, и вычистить все компьютеры отдельно?:confused:

----------


## alexr66

Vitaminya nod итак их лечит сразу но где то же он находится. раз каждый день эти сообщения появляются. Базы ежедневно обновляются

----------


## Cheechako

> ...как из сети его удалить...


Элементарно, но долго и нудно: машины отключаются от сети и последовательно проверяются. После первого обнаружения процесс упрощается - становится ясно, где вирус располагается в системе, соответственно, можно работать на "автомате" :).

----------


## alexr66

Удалил из сети. Запустив kidokiller

----------

